# Insulation material reusable?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this the blown-in insulation or the rolled (batts) type of insulation?

If it is the blown type you can just spread it out in the attic for addition insulation and then install new rolled insulation on the walls that you are working on.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*It is pink in color*

Thanks for the advice Redline... Thowing it into the roof is a good idea for energy conservation as well as save some space for our dump site for environmental sake...

Our type is pink in color... I do not know what type it refer to for your message... It is different from those on thr roof though as I visited the artic before for wiring some television cable, those on the roof is like cotton stuff which don't stick together, the type I have tore off from basement are pink in color and looks like stick together...

Should I still do that?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

It sounds like you have the rolled (batts) type and you could reuse it in the walls if it is still in good shape.

If it is not in good shape then you can still use it in the attic and buy new insulation for the walls.

It sounds like you have blown-in (loose cellulose) insulation in the attic.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks again Redline, I think it may be hard to reuse those insulation, but I will try now that base on your suggestion, if it end up too difficult, I will throw them to the roof.


----------

